
Cloudera files to raise $200M in IPO - jonbaer
https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/31/cloudera-files-to-raise-200-million-in-ipo/
======
raesene9
With passages like

"We have incurred net losses since our founding in 2008, including net losses
of $135.4 million , $203.1 million and $187.3 million for the years ended
January 31, 2015 , 2016 and 2017 , respectively, and expect to continue to
incur net losses for the foreseeable future. As a result, we had an
accumulated deficit of $676.0 million at January 31, 2017 . "

in their S-1, seems like it'd be a brave investor who wants involved here.

~~~
mydpy
This isn't unique. From Snap, which had a net operating loss in 2016 of $515
million, compared with a net loss of $373 million a year earlier:

"We have incurred operating losses in the past, expect to incur operating
losses in the future, and may never achieve or maintain profitability"

